# Show off your Bosc...



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Im fairly new to keeping my female bosc hunter, she is 7 months old. and i was just woundering if people on here could share their photos of their boscs/setups etc and videos.... 

sorry to XtremeReptiles - didnt mean to copy your ackie thread, but the title fitted as did everything else, bar the reptile


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

: victory:
















...and when the little lady was tiny:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Some of hunter and her setup...



























I love this one - looking like shes trudging like a dinosaur...



















and her set up...

5x2x2


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

some of mine


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Some amazing boscs! Keep them coming, anyone got any photos of setups?


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

my bosc google


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

What size setups are people using? Let's see the setups too


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

im using a 6x3x3 havnt got any photos though will get some up


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

john2708 said:


> im using a 6x3x3 havnt got any photos though will get some up


Sounds like a plan, ill post some tomorrow of mine when I was making it


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Also what time do you boscs become active in the morn and go to sleep at night?, Hunter seems to wake up about 9am ish and she's just retired to her burrow at 9.15ish so neigh on 12 hours activness


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

From the first day I got her on 30/11/09 till more semi recent:










Both having a cuddle:










Old Percy has lost a fair amount in tone and weight but starting to slowly pack it back on again.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is one of our wee guys from the shop.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Also what time do you boscs become active in the morn and go to sleep at night?, Hunter seems to wake up about 9am ish and she's just retired to her burrow at 9.15ish so neigh on 12 hours activness


Never, mine seem to have a late morning running into the afternoon and then retire to bed shortly after.


----------



## any reptile (Jan 14, 2011)

*some of mine lol*


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

any reptile said:


> imageimageimageimageimage


Is it just me or does the bosc in the second photo look HUGE? How big is he? Do you know his weight?


----------



## any reptile (Jan 14, 2011)

*weight of "ernie"*

i dont know his weight no but he is as heathly as can be  he is nearlly 5foot in lenght and he is my baby.........ernie is his name and his girl friend past on after 11 years with me,, he is 9 years old and is the tamist bosc you will ever come across in your life  ill take some better pics of him when i get a min................................if any of you bosc lovers have a female for sale please contact me cash waiting for the right girl...he is missing her so bad:mf_dribble:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

any reptile said:


> i dont know his weight no but he is as heathly as can be  he is nearlly 5foot in lenght and he is my baby.........ernie is his name and his girl friend past on after 11 years with me,, he is 9 years old and is the tamist bosc you will ever come across in your life  ill take some better pics of him when i get a min................................if any of you bosc lovers have a female for sale please contact me cash waiting for the right girl...he is missing her so bad:mf_dribble:


Wow, that's impressive! I'd love to see more of ernie. And I'm sorry to head about your female, its always hard 
I was lucky enough to get a female, but she's 7months and not for sale, she's my baby. And quite tame, I say that because I have a mate who has a 5 month male and he's been bitten a few times and whipped, Hunters never even hissed at me, never mind show any other signs of aggression


----------



## any reptile (Jan 14, 2011)

*"ernie" my boy!!*


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

any reptile said:


> imageimageimage


He is a pretty boy


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...












the position of the head here looks like hes had a storm troopers helmet on for too long


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Awsomeness!:flrt:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

First few of my adult male, Shenron

































This is one of my adult females, Momo

















This is my younger adult female, Luca

















This is Bosco, he is moving to the channel islands to live with my sister at xmas

















I've had them in various setups over the years, here's a few piccys!
This was a viv room I had at work 12x6x8 (spare room)

















This is the home setup for the adult boscs, 7x3x3


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Noofy said:


> First few of my adult male, Shenron
> image
> image
> image
> ...


was waiting for you to post photos  aha


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lots of pics of Tyson i took last night! :lol:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> Lots of pics of Tyson i took last night! :lol:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


He's a big fella! I wounder who has the biggest bosc on RFUK?...


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> He's a big fella! I wounder who has the biggest bosc on RFUK?...


Haven't actually measured him, but he's over 2ft, still got some to go though hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> Haven't actually measured him, but he's over 2ft, still got some to go though hopefully :2thumb:


Look nice and healthly! Anyone got any setups they wana share?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Look nice and healthly! Anyone got any setups they wana share?


Thanks  he came to me with about 4 layers of shed, and most of his nails are missing on his front feet  he is healthier now at least!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you know his weight?


----------



## Wilko (Mar 3, 2010)

My fiance's bosc is already 3 foot going on 4 foot long and weighs 6.5kg 



















He's a bit of a muppet though 










I've only got an old picture of his viv though, but it gives you an idea of the size of it. It's built in under the stairs!


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Beanie when i got him 9 months ago.









Beanie now:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

How often do you guys bathe your boscs?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> How often do you guys bathe your boscs?


everyday when in shed tbh, when no tin shed once a week...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> everyday when in shed tbh, when no tin shed once a week...


cheers dude.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> How often do you guys bathe your boscs?


I bath mine as and when i feel i need too : victory:
He doesnt get bath's that often because hes big enough to get out the bath now and i normally bath him whilst cleaning his enclosure.
so now i have to sit with him and keep an eye on him :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

How long do your boscs stay in shed for?


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> How long do your boscs stay in shed for?


Mine is normally in shed for 1-2 weeks


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Shed is like PMT for reps


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> How long do your boscs stay in shed for?


More or less forever, I have a big problem with my bosc's shedding and there's only a few weeks that I manage to get the shed off him and once he's shedding again, humidity is fine, around 50%. 

I bath my bosc every other day, because he doesn't like to have a crap in the viv and he can no longer crap in his water bowl because he's too big..

My bosc is called Mckenzie and I got him on the 16/04/11 from Tina at sherwood pets in nottingham..

This is when I first got him









And this is litterally a month later








A diet of locusts, crickets and mealworms proved off for the first month very well. I only just started using rats two months ago as I was spending over £25 a week just on locusts to fill him up.
So I'm now comprimising between 10 rats a week and 60 locusts, the rats are rat pups so there much smaller than what you'd feed a bosc of his size as I make him work for them. 

Here are a few random pictures of him as he's growing 









































































And this is the most recent picture I have of him









Thanks


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Some great photos


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

heres a video of me hand feeding my 7 month bosc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhEX0CZtulw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Im fairly new to keeping my female bosc hunter, she is 7 months old. and i was just woundering if people on here could share their photos of their boscs/setups etc and videos....
> 
> sorry to XtremeReptiles - didnt mean to copy your ackie thread, but the title fitted as did everything else, bar the reptile


Dont worry about it matey it is a good title to have though:2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, was worried id get flamed for it, so i appologised before anyone could


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

some of Hunter enjoying her bath


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> was waiting for you to post photos  aha


Cant resist showing off my boscs


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Noofy said:


> Cant resist showing off my boscs


do you have any videos?
how long and heavy are you boscs and ages


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Some photos from Hunters feed this evening 


































Love this - looks dead proud


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A video that goes to demonstrate a typical environment that A Bisc is found:

Varanus exanthematicus in the wild - YouTube

Shame there is no sound and the quality is poor but hey ho.

Another video that owners should be aware of is the following:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQZdQd_vctw&feature=related


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

I think Bosc's are one of the best lizards to keep, And I've only been bitten once :L:2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

snakes4me said:


> I think Bosc's are one of the best lizards to keep, And I've only been bitten once :L:2thumb:


dito, bar the bite, Hunter has NEVER showen any aggresion yet, not a bite, tail whip, or even a hiss. she will also allow me to hand feed her AND keep my fingers


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> dito, bar the bite, Hunter has NEVER showen any aggresion yet, not a bite, tail whip, or even a hiss. she will also allow me to hand feed her AND keep my fingers


It was when I first got him, so didn't hurt much. Well it was on my nose, because he was on my shoulder and I turned and said "hello you" and he launched at me. But he used to whip and hiss for the first couple of days and then he was okay. I now handle him everyday, I've fed him a locust out of my mouth. He wouldn't take it from my hand as when I open his viv I show him my hand and I say hand and he see's it as a safe thing. But he'd gladly take it out my mouth. I'm not sick, I was drunk :L


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

snakes4me said:


> It was when I first got him, so didn't hurt much. Well it was on my nose, because he was on my shoulder and I turned and said "hello you" and he launched at me. But he used to whip and hiss for the first couple of days and then he was okay. I now handle him everyday, I've fed him a locust out of my mouth. He wouldn't take it from my hand as when I open his viv I show him my hand and I say hand and he see's it as a safe thing. But he'd gladly take it out my mouth. I'm not sick, I was drunk :L


thats great, lol.
i take Hunter OUT of the viv to feed, that way she doesnt relate my hand going into the viv as feeding time, its worked so far


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

My best video yet of Hunter feeding

Bosc Feeding Time - YouTube


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

a couple of my male the latest but a few months old now so a little bigger i'd expect.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

beardys said:


> a couple of my male the latest but a few months old now so a little bigger i'd expect.
> 
> image
> 
> ...



He's abit of beast


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> He's abit of beast


hes as soft as a soppy tame dog m8. and then theres my female. got bitten for months and months with her when she was younger but now she doesnt. she has still got abit of an attitude sometimes but doesnt bite me anymore and is now tame but nothing like my male.she does like a cuddle


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> do you have any videos?
> how long and heavy are you boscs and ages


Still waiting for new scales to get current weight for all my reptiles.
Shen is 2.5ft
Momo is 2.9ft
Luca is 2.2ft

I've raised Shenron since he was a juvi, been bitten twice!
Once on my foot when he used to sleep in the bed, one on my chest when I rescued him from a bush in the garden.
Luca I have had since hatchling and has only bitten once during a feed.
Mo and Bosco haven't bitten yet!


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

beardys said:


> hes as soft as a soppy tame dog m8. and then theres my female. got bitten for months and months with her when she was younger but now she doesnt. she has still got abit of an attitude sometimes but doesnt bite me anymore and is now tame but nothing like my male.she does like a cuddle


Dude, how are the eggs doing?!


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Some pics of Darcy, shes suppost to be female but im not so sure lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Big_Rich said:


> Some pics of Darcy, shes suppost to be female but im not so sure lol
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Can you get a picture of your setup, up Rich. From theose pics it looks like a good un. Cute little fella there too : victory:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

Noofy said:


> Dude, how are the eggs doing?!


all duds m8. will have another go next year.


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

Well since there's much debate on diets for these lovely animals. I want to know what you feed your bosc. From daily staple diets to the little bits as a treat. Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much it costs to keep your bosc a week? 

I feed mine:
60 locusts a week,
10 small rat pups a week,
2 tubs of size 5 crickets a week, 
A tub of pachanoda beetle grubs a week
And a boiled egg every two weeks.
I think that's about it.

I want to try and find a supplier for roaches as I've heard there good for them.

This all costs me about £15 a week.
Thanks


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

snakes4me said:


> Well since there's much debate on diets for these lovely animals. I want to know what you feed your bosc. From daily staple diets to the little bits as a treat. Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much it costs to keep your bosc a week?
> 
> I feed mine:
> 60 locusts a week,
> ...



Hunter is a fussy eater, she was CF so i dont know what she was fed before i got her but she wont touch inverts at all, iv been told ox heart and prawns are almost as good as crix ect as long as i cut off all the fat from the heart.
i do try inverts every so often but no interest. shes been 3 weeks without food before because i was being persistent with the inverts. but sinces she is only 7 months old, i thought this period of time without food would harm her...


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Big_Rich said:


> Some pics of Darcy, shes suppost to be female but im not so sure lol
> image
> image
> image
> ...


lets see your setup


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

beardys said:


> all duds m8. will have another go next year.


Arr shame. But at least she's laying! Good luck for next year buddy :2thumb:
Did you incubate all of them yourself or did you leave some with the female?


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Hunter is a fussy eater, she was CF so i dont know what she was fed before i got her but she wont touch inverts at all, iv been told ox heart and prawns are almost as good as crix ect as long as i cut off all the fat from the heart.
> i do try inverts every so often but no interest. shes been 3 weeks without food before because i was being persistent with the inverts. but sinces she is only 7 months old, i thought this period of time without food would harm her...


Have you had her since a baby? My bosc is cf and he prefer's locusts.
Where did you get her from? I've heard prawns aren't good for bosc's as I was feeding him them until I read this. Obviously, I've just read this on the internet so anyone could have written it.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...us-exanthematicus-diet.html?highlight=varanus



xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Hunter is a fussy eater, she was CF so i dont know what she was fed before i got her but she wont touch inverts at all, iv been told ox heart and prawns are almost as good as crix ect as long as i cut off all the fat from the heart.
> i do try inverts every so often but no interest. shes been 3 weeks without food before because i was being persistent with the inverts. but sinces she is only 7 months old, i thought this period of time without food would harm her...


To be fair why would he eat inverts if being fed meat all the time?

They eat what they are given, there are plenty of different inverts to choose from apart from the typical crix and locusts.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

snakes4me said:


> Have you had her since a baby? My bosc is cf and he prefer's locusts.
> Where did you get her from? I've heard prawns aren't good for bosc's as I was feeding him them until I read this. Obviously, I've just read this on the internet so anyone could have written it.


i got her from my local rep shop, who ordered her in for me - i know the shop is good and that i can trust it, its the same shop Monitor Mad uses. and she was 5months old when i got her


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i got her from my local rep shop, who ordered her in for me - i know the shop is good and that i can trust it, its the same shop Monitor Mad uses. and she was 5months old when i got her


Oh I thought you had her from a hatchling. I don't know why people would want to feed a diet like that, I know its not your fault and you obviously just want to keep your bosc alive. Whosthedaddy, have you got anymore ideas on other inverts please?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i have tried everything, soaking the crix and locust in the ox heart blood and she couldnt care less, id prefur her to eat inverts tbh.

the main issue i have with feeding the heart is i know it is still quite fatty for her, but she has a bath most days and swims alot, i know its not great, but that will use some of that fat up... she loves to swim!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

snakes4me said:


> Well since there's much debate on diets for these lovely animals. I want to know what you feed your bosc. From daily staple diets to the little bits as a treat. Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much it costs to keep your bosc a week?
> 
> I feed mine:
> 60 locusts a week,
> ...


your missing sommat with that diet and the best part is there free :2thumb: 

Snails common garden snails id also recommend getting a GAL colony going :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i have tried everything, soaking the crix and locust in the ox heart blood and she couldnt care less, id prefur her to eat inverts tbh.
> 
> the main issue i have with feeding the heart is i know it is still quite fatty for her, but she has a bath most days and swims alot, i know its not great, but that will use some of that fat up... she loves to swim!!


from your pics matey shes certainly healthy enough to go at least a month without food : victory:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

snakes4me said:


> More or less forever, I have a big problem with my bosc's shedding and there's only a few weeks that I manage to get the shed off him and once he's shedding again, humidity is fine, around 50%.
> 
> I bath my bosc every other day, because he doesn't like to have a crap in the viv and he can no longer crap in his water bowl because he's too big..
> 
> ...


VERY nice bosc, but don't feed him so often on rats, they're not good for a boscs digestive system! : victory:


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> your missing sommat with that diet and the best part is there free :2thumb:
> 
> Snails common garden snails id also recommend getting a GAL colony going :2thumb:


I would but I live in the city and the amount of toxic plants in my area I wouldn't chance it. I've tried purchasing GALS just to try them from both local pet shops and they refused to sell them me as they know I have a savannah. I'm going to try someone in derby that breeds them. But people don't like the idea of selling them for food I've found.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

snakes4me said:


> I would but I live in the city and the amount of toxic plants in my area I wouldn't chance it. I've tried purchasing GALS just to try them from both local pet shops and they refused to sell them me as they know I have a savannah. I'm going to try someone in derby that breeds them. But people don't like the idea of selling them for food I've found.


They pop up in the food classifieds often enough matey :2thumb:

garden snails easy enough to purge of plant toxins matey just feed em carrots for a few weeks till the poop turns orange job done : victory:


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> They pop up in the food classifieds often enough matey :2thumb:
> 
> garden snails easy enough to purge of plant toxins matey just feed em carrots for a few weeks till the poop turns orange job done : victory:


Ohh I didn't know there was a food classifieds mate, ill have a look. If I get normal snails ill go to somewhere remote and get a few hundred and feed them how you mentioned. Thanks


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

snakes4me said:


> Oh I thought you had her from a hatchling. I don't know why people would want to feed a diet like that, I know its not your fault and you obviously just want to keep your bosc alive. Whosthedaddy, have you got anymore ideas on other inverts please?


Shane has already mentioned snails, earthworms are good too either from the garden or fishing bait shop.

Ignoring locusts and crux you have:

Countless roach types
Pachnoda grubs and the adult beetles
Waxwoms and the adult moths
Silk worms
Morios and the adult beetles
House spiders (if I had the money they'd get some nice Taratulas and millipedes)

I'm sure I'm forgetting some obvious ones?


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i have tried everything, soaking the crix and locust in the ox heart blood and she couldnt care less, id prefur her to eat inverts tbh.
> 
> the main issue i have with feeding the heart is i know it is still quite fatty for her, but she has a bath most days and swims alot, i know its not great, but that will use some of that fat up... she loves to swim!!


If hunter is cf it means that the only food she would have ever been fed will be dead.
This means that she only associates food with a static dead object.
Have you tried leaving a few dead ones around the viv? All it takes is for her to eat them a couple of times so she can recognize the taste and smell as food.

If not the only other way to get her on to inverts is assist feed. But it can make the bosc more nervous about feeding on inverts.


Also, anyone know much about feeding Madagascan hissing roaches to boscs?


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Noofy said:


> If hunter is cf it means that the only food she would have ever been fed will be dead.
> This means that she only associates food with a static dead object.
> Have you tried leaving a few dead ones around the viv? All it takes is for her to eat them a couple of times so she can recognize the taste and smell as food.
> 
> ...


How so?
Most bosc's are CF and every bosc i know of, will eat anything.
Dead or alive.
Captive farmed means they have been bred on a farm(as if they were wild then the eggs incubated), what makes you think they are fed dead food?


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> How so?
> Most bosc's are CF and every bosc i know of, will eat anything.
> Dead or alive.
> Captive farmed means they have been bred on a farm(as if they were wild then the eggs incubated), what makes you think they are fed dead food?


Most boscs eat anything and everything, I agree.
But sometimes when they are cf they are isolated and simply thrown a couple of rodents each week. Therefore in some cases, they can become accustomed to food being only static.
Again, like I said this is only in some cases, not all.
Bust then boscs in most cases have no problems feeding.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree that it is possible,
But most CF bosc's are sold as babies rather then adult CF bosc's (which have been part of a CF program) therefore are not fed rodents (unless the owner chooses too) : victory:
But i think most are fed an insect diet until they become of size where it costs too much to feed just a insect diet.
(Think the OP's bosc was brought as a youngster?)


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> I agree that it is possible,
> But most CF bosc's are sold as babies rather then adult CF bosc's (which have been part of a CF program) therefore are not fed rodents (unless the owner chooses too) : victory:
> But i think most are fed an insect diet until they become of size where it costs too much to feed just a insect diet.
> (Think the OP's bosc was brought as a youngster?)


she was bought at 5 months...


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i have tried everything, even asked for help from MM and he hasnt got any suggestions i havnt already tried, i think ima keep her off any food for a month, then try some crix/locust, i have tried mealworms too. no roaches or snails as i cant find anywhere to buy them that isnt the net...


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

mines 5 inches or so longer than in my signature.. need to get ore pics uploaded onto my computer >.< mine ways just over 6 kilos and is headed on 4 foot.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i was cleaning out the viv today, and i was making the basking site bigger and moving the ceramic bulbs etc, when i dropped one onto the basking spot (didnt think it was unscrewed so kept turning) and it broke. (Hunter was in a RUB and i have thoroughly cleaned the basking and surrounding area) i normally use 2x 150w and now i only have 1 150w and im not getting the temps, so ill need to get one tomorrow, what is better, getting another 150w or a 250w? and are exo terra branded ones any good?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Exo Terra are just a brand, most ceramic heat emitters are from the same place just branded differently


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i know they are a brand, but their 250w has a wider "plate like" shape so i think that would disperse the heat better...


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

250W should be fine, are you using a dimmerstat?

Took this last night just as they were going to bed..


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

I prefer the 'round' ones, seem to work better IME : victory:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Noofy said:


> 250W should be fine, are you using a dimmerstat?
> 
> Took this last night just as they were going to bed..
> 
> image


Cannot wait till i can snap pics of a pair sleeping :mf_dribble: Gorgeous boscs btw  :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Noofy said:


> 250W should be fine, are you using a dimmerstat?
> 
> Took this last night just as they were going to bed..
> 
> image


I use a normal habistat on/off stat, now this might be a stupid question but the stat says no more the 300w, so I used to use 2x 150w = 300w BUT I'd I use a 250w and a 150w, I know that makes 400w, but what would happen? Would it just not work, or would it blow up...?


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> lets see your setup


My mate took all those pics and I dont have a camera that takes pics worthy of putting on here lol.

The setup is nothing special, just a 4 x 2 x 2, its got a few plants and bits of cork bark and a big water bowl for her.

Were upgrading her after the new year to a 6 x 3 x 3 and then further in the year we will be adding another 3ft section to it.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> I use a normal habistat on/off stat, now this might be a stupid question but the stat says no more the 300w, so I used to use 2x 150w = 300w BUT I'd I use a 250w and a 150w, I know that makes 400w, but what would happen? Would it just not work, or would it blow up...?


Id guess it would end up frying the dimming mechanism, just a guess though.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

daz30347 said:


> Cannot wait till i can snap pics of a pair sleeping :mf_dribble: Gorgeous boscs btw  :2thumb:


Thanks, they're a lovely trio 
I'm so lucky to have ended up with two females!


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

Dean Cheetham said:


> How so?
> Most bosc's are CF and every bosc i know of, will eat anything.
> Dead or alive.
> Captive farmed means they have been bred on a farm(as if they were wild then the eggs incubated), what makes you think they are fed dead food?


I agree, boscs will take anything. But I think the person who had this guys bosc before he did, obviously will only take meat. Maybe he found it easier to feed it whole meat hence why it won't take livefood. Tbh, I don't think you should starve it for a month, aslong as you can give it the exercise it would have done chasing the livefoods. I'd weigh the meat you give him, so that it's a set amount, then you can deside that if your giving him to much you can give him less or increase handling. As said before, if I was given a diet of pure chocolate, crisps, sweets and could maintain this diet without becoming obese as thats where the liver damage starts. I sure would turn my nose up at anything else.

Just keep trying different things every week and hope that he will find something interesting.
Thanks


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Noofy said:


> 250W should be fine, are you using a dimmerstat?
> 
> Took this last night just as they were going to bed..
> 
> image


They look so cute!! :flrt:

What size of viv are they in?


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> I use a normal habistat on/off stat, now this might be a stupid question but the stat says no more the 300w, so I used to use 2x 150w = 300w BUT I'd I use a 250w and a 150w, I know that makes 400w, but what would happen? Would it just not work, or would it blow up...?


I believe the bulbs would blow and the thermostat would malfunction.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

snakes4me said:


> I agree, boscs will take anything. But I think the person who had this guys bosc before he did, obviously will only take meat. Maybe he found it easier to feed it whole meat hence why it won't take livefood. Tbh, I don't think you should starve it for a month, aslong as you can give it the exercise it would have done chasing the livefoods. I'd weigh the meat you give him, so that it's a set amount, then you can deside that if your giving him to much you can give him less or increase handling. As said before, if I was given a diet of pure chocolate, crisps, sweets and could maintain this diet without becoming obese as thats where the liver damage starts. I sure would turn my nose up at anything else.
> 
> Just keep trying different things every week and hope that he will find something interesting.
> Thanks


Remember daily for inverts, not needed with meat as takes longer to digest and more calories to burn (3-4 times per week).


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

A short - un-narrated setup video of my boscs setup...

Bosc/Savanna Monitor Set up - YouTube


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Part 2 of yesterdays feeding time 

Bosc Feeding Time Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> They look so cute!! :flrt:
> 
> What size of viv are they in?


Their viv is 7x3x3


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Noofy said:


> Their viv is 7x3x3


Thanks for that :2thumb:

How do you (they) find it for space? 
Suppose there will always be plenty if they are always on top of each other :lol2:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Thanks for that :2thumb:
> 
> How do you (they) find it for space?
> Suppose there will always be plenty if they are always on top of each other :lol2:


They have loads of room. I've ensured there's enough space for the females to retreat if they feel hassled by the male too much.
There are a few pictures of the setup on page 3 of this thread : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

How good are par38 bulbs for heat? And do they contain any uva? I know some household spotlights have uva?
How hot would a 80W par38 be? How many would I need to get a 120f basking spot?


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Part 2 of yesterdays feeding time
> 
> Bosc Feeding Time Part 2 - YouTube


 
Nice vid mate, I need a bigger viv for my big boy, he's only 6 months old and over 2' already. My plans are to buy a 4 ft and put it to my 3 foot I have. I like the idea of the drive fan from a computer  But I'd be too scared if he got caught in it :/


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Noofy said:


> They have loads of room. I've ensured there's enough space for the females to retreat if they feel hassled by the male too much.
> There are a few pictures of the setup on page 3 of this thread : victory:


Brill!! I'll have a wee nosy.

My teggie is in a 6x3x3, so I could possibly pop another one on top :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> How good are par38 bulbs for heat? And do they contain any uva? I know some household spotlights have uva?
> How hot would a 80W par38 be? How many would I need to get a 120f basking spot?


Heating is all about trial and error as there are a few variables that can affect the temps - viv size, ambient household temp etc.

I used 2 x 75w par 38 and the temps could go up to 150 easily, one gets to about 100 give or take, that's in a 6x3x3


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> How good are par38 bulbs for heat? And do they contain any uva? I know some household spotlights have uva?
> How hot would a 80W par38 be? How many would I need to get a 120f basking spot?


You'd need one, they get rather toasty and a nice wide beam of heat.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Basking spots really isn't something you can get advice with, get the bulbs wired in, turn em on and leave em for an hourish, see what temps you're getting, adjust it accordingly, if its too cold move the slate tile closer to the lights, if its too hot maybe take one bulb off and then start again : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

personally id always recommend starting out with par20 50w and going from there... then try a 75w... since ive found these ive never needed to go higher than 75w


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> Basking spots really isn't something you can get advice with, get the bulbs wired in, turn em on and leave em for an hourish, see what temps you're getting, adjust it accordingly, if its too cold move the slate tile closer to the lights, if its too hot maybe take one bulb off and then start again : victory:


I can either get a 60w or a 120w, what do you think would be better?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, I'm guna get a par38 because my local homebase and b&q don't have par20's
What are they used for normally? And what does the par standfor?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Also, I'm guna get a par38 because my local homebase and b&q don't have par20's
> What are they used for normally? And what does the par standfor?


no idea but there all similarly designed... b&q do stock em well mine does anyway... however there 10.28 each :gasp::gasp::gasp:
the big par38s are flood lights used for outside lighting :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Local homebabe and B&Q have par38s for £6 odd... Are par38s hotter then 20s
And since they are for floodlights I'm guessing they will give off a lot of visual light...?
Do they give off and UV? Like some spot lights do?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Local homebabe and B&Q have par38s for £6 odd... Are par38s hotter then 20s
> And since they are for floodlights I'm guessing they will give off a lot of visual light...?
> Do they give off and UV? Like some spot lights do?


in my experience they dont seem to run as hot as par20s but they do create a good size basking area :2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Local homebabe and B&Q have par38s for £6 odd... Are par38s hotter then 20s
> And since they are for floodlights I'm guessing they will give off a lot of visual light...?
> Do they give off and UV? Like some spot lights do?


i think its just spot bulbs that give off UVA : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

The top of the ceramic holder will be 18" from the basking spot so the face of the bulb will be able 6" from the spot, is that too close for a par38?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> The top of the ceramic holder will be 18" from the basking spot so the face of the bulb will be able 6" from the spot, is that too close for a par38?


WAY too close, they get really hot!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Not 6", sorry I ment 1ft


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Not 6", sorry I ment 1ft


1ft is probably the minimum, so it should be ok just be careful to see how close he gets to the actual bulb : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i think im going to get a PAR38 today and have a try with that


----------



## mickandliz (Aug 26, 2011)

This is Taffy she is tame as anything lover her to bits got a baby bosc coming in a few weeks  excited much :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

mickandliz said:


> This is Taffy she is tame as anything lover her to bits got a baby bosc coming in a few weeks  excited much :2thumb::2thumb:
> [URL=http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/6923152/220/6923152.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/6923155/220/6923155.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/6923143/220/6923143.jpg]image[/URL]


nice looking bosc there


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Loving the Bosc's folks!!!

I have been seriously considering a Bosc for months now.... Keep swaying due to the viv size, it's not a problem for me, but the Mrs has an issue!


I keep trying to look at smaller alternatives, like a BTS, but they are just not a Bosc!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Got my par38 bulb, they are quite big, and holds my baskingspot conveiently at 120.3f! Great bulb and nice light


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

iv just noticed one slight problem though, it heats the basking spot to a toast 120f, but when i put my hand about 3" from the bulb, its moderately warm... and i can hold it there for ages, until it gets tired and not feel the same kind of heat id get out of mt 150w ceramic, also if i hold my hand about 3" above the basking spot, where my boscs back would be, it doesnt seem too hot either... is this just me reading into it too much???


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> iv just noticed one slight problem though, it heats the basking spot to a toast 120f, but when i put my hand about 3" from the bulb, its moderately warm... and i can hold it there for ages, until it gets tired and not feel the same kind of heat id get out of mt 150w ceramic, also if i hold my hand about 3" above the basking spot, where my boscs back would be, it doesnt seem too hot either... is this just me reading into it too much???


Check it with an IR gun


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Check it with an IR gun


I have, and I get 120.3f and thats the temp I need. But its wasn't the surface temp I was worried about...


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

All sorted now


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

I reckon my bosc has grown about 6" in the short time i've had him! (5 weeks 1 day)


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

here's a quick one of D.O.G relaxing...
















will get some more of the other two later


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine, only got her last night:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just fed Tyson, and after he had his locusts, he climbed up to the edge of the enclosure, and rested his head on my hand.... Really didnt expect that!


----------



## glennwbp (Apr 28, 2011)

Mr Moseby 5 mnths ago - 8 inches









Mr Moseby today - 25 inches


----------



## mickandliz (Aug 26, 2011)

Taffy's first bath :2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

mickandliz said:


> Taffy's first bath :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/6966325/220/6966325.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Yours looks very similar to mine!! : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

love all these photos!!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Few photos of Hunter after her bath tonight


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Some of hunter and her setup...
> 
> image
> image
> ...


You say Hunter as in "her" but she could be a he guessing by the nose and the bulges above the nose vents.
Comparing to Rexx that is, i may very well have a she also but thought those traits were for a male.

Nice Bosc though


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> You say Hunter as in "her" but she could be a he guessing by the nose and the bulges above the nose vents.
> Comparing to Rexx that is, i may very well have a she also but thought those traits were for a male.
> 
> Nice Bosc though


She was sexed in person by monitormad, he said he wasn't 100% though, but looked more female, which, from someone of his caliber, is good enough for me aha


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> image
> 
> the position of the head here looks like hes had a storm troopers helmet on for too long


:lol2::lol2::lol2: "Trooper" cool name for a Bosc thinking about it.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

BoscMonster said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: "Trooper" cool name for a Bosc thinking about it.


Think i'm claiming that for my new addition! who said that?


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Noofy said:


> If hunter is cf it means that the only food she would have ever been fed will be dead.
> This means that she only associates food with a static dead object.
> Have you tried leaving a few dead ones around the viv? All it takes is for her to eat them a couple of times so she can recognize the taste and smell as food.
> 
> ...


The Madagascan hissing roaches i've feed to mine before, my local had a rub with about 10 in that they didn't want and honestly i've never seen my Bosc so excited over them.

Never had any problems regards feeding but they're about 5 quid a pop, tried breeding them but apparently you need loads of them so i gave up.

Rexx goes wild for roaches thou all types its the first thing he goes for.

i have 1 hissing cockroach left will put a vid up of feeding time.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

snakes4me said:


> Nice vid mate, I need a bigger viv for my big boy, he's only 6 months old and over 2' already. My plans are to buy a 4 ft and put it to my 3 foot I have. I like the idea of the drive fan from a computer  But I'd be too scared if he got caught in it :/


Was thinking of adding a fan from a pc as well works well if you botch it on a mobile phone charger but not sure if it would ruin the ambient temps as i'm guessing it would push all the heat everywhere until the entire viv is the same temp no more hot / cold end.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> She was sexed in person by monitormad, he said he wasn't 100% though, but looked more female, which, from someone of his caliber, is good enough for me aha


fair one like, i'm wildly guessing at that need to get mine sexed :gasp: have been hoping for a he but not sure now if he is a he.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> Think i'm claiming that for my new addition! who said that?


Damnit lol i should have called "shotgun" on that lol


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

BoscMonster said:


> Damnit lol i should have called "shotgun" on that lol


Does that word occur in places other then the black country then? i'm suprised :lol2: was going to say 'Shotgun' but expected a confused reply :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Couple of Rexx and his viv's.

First viv had everything there but wasn't quite right (first ever build).
Ikea could make a mint building big vivs. ( I take cheques )

When i fist got hin in April 9th aged 3 weeks.








In a 9inch square cake tin water bath








A good few weeks later








Put the missis favourite boot in the viv, this then became home (couldn't get him out.)








First measured at about 5 months and a bit over








Taken the other day
























Lastly a couple of his 8ft x 3ft x 3ft
Just re-newed most of his substrate so he's re-digging his burrow (big ass sticking out)
















Hard to chose the photos got 200 odd.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

BoscMonster said:


> Couple of Rexx and his viv's.
> 
> First viv had everything there but wasn't quite right (first ever build).
> Ikea could make a mint building big vivs. ( I take cheques )
> ...


Gorgeous bosc, could you run me through how you plumbed in the sink, and the costs if you have time please? through PM would probably be best, so we don't overthrow the thread :lol2:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> Does that word occur in places other then the black country then? i'm suprised :lol2: was going to say 'Shotgun' but expected a confused reply :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: ex army i've picked up near enough everything


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

BoscMonster said:


> :lol2: ex army i've picked up near enough everything


:lol2: Fair play to ya! : victory:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> Gorgeous bosc, could you run me through how you plumbed in the sink, and the costs if you have time please? through PM would probably be best, so we don't overthrow the thread :lol2:


PM'd but here's the pic.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

BoscMonster said:


> PM'd but here's the pic.
> image


Yeah i see what you were explaining now, i'll probably copy your design to a T : victory:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's Tombo46 viv for his Tegu, this is awesome.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/608535-everything-but-bathroom-sink-pic.html


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi peeps, just in the process of making a Tegu/bosc page over on facebook, feeling a little lonely over there on the large lizard side lol and would love to hear from owners all in the one place.

Feel free to offer/ask for help, and post pics of your babys

Hope to see you there 

Our Black and White Argentine Tegu's | Facebook


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> Was thinking of adding a fan from a pc as well works well if you botch it on a mobile phone charger but not sure if it would ruin the ambient temps as i'm guessing it would push all the heat everywhere until the entire viv is the same temp no more hot / cold end.


iv done this, look at this video...

Reptile Room Tour - YouTube


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i have also made a "bosc monitors owners group" on facebook, give it a like please 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bosc-Monitor-Owners-Group/185742751513980


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Will hopefully have pics of my two new additions later guys!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing then


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Looking forward to seeing then


: victory: The one is nice, about 30" probably just larger, and very bulky, the other is about 12" and is a little bit of a psycho! :whistling2:


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

i have also made a "bosc monitors owners group" on facebook, give it a like please

done :2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

All i can get for now


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Basking


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

This is D'jango, my big boy


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

MrEyefi said:


> This is D'jango, my big boy
> image
> image
> image


 
awesome pics mate : victory: got anymore pic's of that enclosure, it looks pretty sweet! :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

MrEyefi said:


> This is D'jango, my big boy
> image
> image
> image


that enclosure looks pretty awesome! lets see some more!!


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> awesome pics mate : victory: got anymore pic's of that enclosure, it looks pretty sweet! :2thumb:


Cheers Dean,
This is a link to an album with a few pic's but its more on the build rather than the bits and bobs inside.
Reptile Forums - MrEyefi's Album: Savannah Monitor and Viv Build
I'll upload some pics of the decoration :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a look at my setup, and sub if you want 

Reptile Room Tour - YouTube


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

MrEyefi said:


> Cheers Dean,
> This is a link to an album with a few pic's but its more on the build rather than the bits and bobs inside.
> Reptile Forums - MrEyefi's Album: Savannah Monitor and Viv Build
> I'll upload some pics of the decoration :2thumb:


Look forward to them, its looks really cool. what are the dimensions if you dont mind me asking? :2thumb:
Makes mine look pants :lol2:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Have a look at my setup, and sub if you want
> 
> Reptile Room Tour - YouTube


Lucky fella having a room to "fill" with reptiles :2thumb:
Im hanging out for the kids to leave home then i can get my dream monitor. 
I plan to kick the kids out and get an Asian water monitor, love em, fantastic lizards. (kids are ok too lol)
Your map turtle is cool, got nice marking on the legs, looks like hes wearing flares.


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look forward to them, its looks really cool. what are the dimensions if you dont mind me asking? :2thumb:
> Makes mine look pants :lol2:
> image


The viv is 8x4x3.5 Hate to guess how much soil and sand is in there.
Your vivs cool, looks nice and big and has all the bits and pieces to make a happy monitor.
Updated my album: Reptile Forums - MrEyefi's Album: Savannah Monitor and Viv Build

A few new snaps:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

MrEyefi said:


> The viv is 8x4x3.5 Hate to guess how much soil and sand is in there.
> Your vivs cool, looks nice and big and has all the bits and pieces to make a happy monitor.
> Updated my album: Reptile Forums - MrEyefi's Album: Savannah Monitor and Viv Build
> 
> ...


cracking viv mate :no1:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> cracking viv mate :no1:


Cheers bud :2thumb: I just need to work on slimming him down a bit, over the past few months ive allowed him to get chubby which im gutted about:bash:
He gets exercised at least twice a day outside the viv, mrs said hes just big boned :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

MrEyefi said:


> Cheers bud :2thumb: I just need to work on slimming him down a bit, over the past few months ive allowed him to get chubby which im gutted about:bash:
> He gets exercised at least twice a day outside the viv, mrs said hes just big boned :lol2:


haha its easily done mate :lol2: just keep on top of his eating again : victory:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> no idea but there all similarly designed... b&q do stock em well mine does anyway... however there 10.28 each :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> the big par38s are flood lights used for outside lighting :2thumb:


I use Sylvania hi spot 80 75 w floods. I use a bank of 3 because of the size of my sav. 
The web site below sells them dirt cheap (under £5) and has a really quick delivery service. 
Sylvania Hi Spot 80 75w flood 25° - £3.45 : Lightbulbs2u.com
I just ring em up and order, simples:2thumb:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

MrEyefi said:


> This is D'jango, my big boy
> image
> image
> image


He's nice and thats a really good looking setup.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

Question for people that keep pairs of boscs in the same viv. What size viv is ideally suited to house a pair?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

MrEyefi said:


> I use Sylvania hi spot 80 75 w floods. I use a bank of 3 because of the size of my sav.
> The web site below sells them dirt cheap (under £5) and has a really quick delivery service.
> Sylvania Hi Spot 80 75w flood 25° - £3.45 : Lightbulbs2u.com
> I just ring em up and order, simples:2thumb:



cheers matey my usuall supplier for these has put em up to £4.99 :whip:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

MrEyefi said:


> The viv is 8x4x3.5 Hate to guess how much soil and sand is in there.
> Your vivs cool, looks nice and big and has all the bits and pieces to make a happy monitor.
> Updated my album: Reptile Forums - MrEyefi's Album: Savannah Monitor and Viv Build
> 
> ...


where did you get your rocks from, in the second photo down?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

chapmand said:


> Question for people that keep pairs of boscs in the same viv. What size viv is ideally suited to house a pair?


Far from ideal, but until i upgrade them to an 8x4x4 mine are in a 4Lx5Wx2H, i don't have any problems with aggression at all, which makes it a lot easier: victory:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> Far from ideal, but until i upgrade them to an 8x4x4 mine are in a 4Lx5Wx2H, i don't have any problems with aggression at all, which makes it a lot easier: victory:


Cheers mate ive got a 8x4x4 would that be suitable for a pair of adult boscs?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

chapmand said:


> Cheers mate ive got a 8x4x4 would that be suitable for a pair of adult boscs?


im thinking about getting another bosc just after xmas, or just before, and ill be building at least a 7x3x3 or a 6x4x3 4 being the height and having 2 floors


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

daz30347 said:


> Far from ideal, but until i upgrade them to an 8x4x4 mine are in a 4Lx5Wx2H, i don't have any problems with aggression at all, which makes it a lot easier: victory:


Mine didn't for months and months but now the female is a right bully nipping my much larger male.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

lets see all your setups


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Mine didn't for months and months but now the female is a right bully nipping my much larger male.


oooh, thats something i'll keep an eye out for : victory:


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

*Brian*

Heres our Bosc called Brian, Just under a year old I think, and occasionally sociable 










Dazzz


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> im thinking about getting another bosc just after xmas, or just before, and ill be building at least a 7x3x3 or a 6x4x3 4 being the height and having 2 floors


Im toying with the idea mysel jon, just having a good look in to it. Would you need two basking spots incase of bullying?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

chapmand said:


> Im toying with the idea mysel jon, just having a good look in to it. Would you need two basking spots incase of bullying?


Until i upgrade i have one basking spot, and i haven't seen any problems, mine sleep bask and eat together! : victory:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been toying with the idea of introducing a female but have concernes that the social behaviour and amount of interaction me and my male have will change. He enjoyes time outside the viv exploring and when he's in the mood a good rub (mrs calls em cuddles, I didn't want to say that lol)
Having his own species to interact with may make me second fiddle?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

MrEyefi said:


> I've been toying with the idea of introducing a female but have concernes that the social behaviour and amount of interaction me and my male have will change. He enjoyes time outside the viv exploring and when he's in the mood a good rub (mrs calls em cuddles, I didn't want to say that lol)
> Having his own species to interact with may make me second fiddle?


Well, i certainly can see how that would work, preferring their own kind to us, but my pair, although they have only been together 3 days, seem to love being out together, i just bring them downstairs and let them roam for half hour, then take them back, they don't seem to have changed,personality wise, so its all good :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

They're solitary animals in the wild so being together doesn't change their dynamics. My female has remained the same in all the time paired up.


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Just got one yesterday, bit of an impulse buy, never owned a lizard before!

Not sure of age, assume early this year? Currently 17" head to tail. Isn't used to being out of the tank or handled so I will start that in a couple of weeks after he settles (don't know if it is a he or she).


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to breed with the one that ive got now 'she' hasnt been sexed yet so could be m or f so id like another one of similar size/age and of the opposite sex. But my concern would be if they started to Breed at too early of an age. And im guessing the only way to stop this from happening is to seperate them. How to others go about pairing up a pair of juv boscs of opposite sex?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

chapmand said:


> I would like to breed with the one that ive got now 'she' hasnt been sexed yet so could be m or f so id like another one of similar size/age and of the opposite sex. But my concern would be if they started to Breed at too early of an age. And im guessing the only way to stop this from happening is to seperate them. How to others go about pairing up a pair of juv boscs of opposite sex?


theres a classified on here of someone selling a 18 month male from Whitley bay, if your anywhere near?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Some photos of Hunter, taken tonight


































Her new Basking rock









then she got up to mischief when i was spot cleaning...


























and as you can see, she has almost out grown her basking rock already...


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

New pics of my pair coming up, should be up in about half hour


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

chapmand said:


> I would like to breed with the one that ive got now 'she' hasnt been sexed yet so could be m or f so id like another one of similar size/age and of the opposite sex. But my concern would be if they started to Breed at too early of an age. And im guessing the only way to stop this from happening is to seperate them. How to others go about pairing up a pair of juv boscs of opposite sex?


Its the same with any pairing but could be prolematic if the female is jailbait to a horny male.

They tend to be very seasonal reptiles with breeding in the rainy season, but be warned, the female may become very aggressive towards the male and he may need to be removed from the equation. This may lead to problems come re introducing them too. I think this is the reason why my placid female is a raging looney towards the male, he just doesn't seem to have the horn?

Can you house 2 Boscs separately? If no, don't do it.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Some more of hunter, taken today - well taken just now in the bath 



































































The pattern everyone wants to see


















i LOVE these ones


















































ALSO, she seems to have a problem shedding the dark part of her tail here, any ideas how i can help?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave



















Percy


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Dave
> 
> image
> 
> ...


daves a chunky fella - love the "ol' gummy" photo of percy


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> daves a chunky fella - love the "ol' gummy" photo of percy


She is a fatty for sure! She has a massive hunger for food and always has whereas Percy is more a selective or tempremental feeder (even with Dave removed from the equation). Having a look and I'm not even sure if Percy has the few teeth he did have when I last checked?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

how old is percy? and Hunter is a ridiculously fussy eater


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Me holding Tyson, the slightly smaller one!









Both side by side, Tyson on the left.
















Trooper!
























Tyson 










Troopers damage!









And finally.... 

John Jr!
Sadly he doesn't venture much from his beloved cork tube!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> how old is percy? and Hunter is a ridiculously fussy eater


I was told 4-5 years?

He's not fussy per say but shy or selective. Dave will pound 2 chicks, loads of live food and god knows what else in one sitting. Percy will take one item at time, one much later, another even more later...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I was told 4-5 years?
> 
> He's not fussy per say but shy or selective. Dave will pound 2 chicks, loads of live food and god knows what else in one sitting. Percy will take one item at time, one much later, another even more later...


i reckons ole gummy is a lot older than that matey... they dont start showing there age even at 10yrs old... (i do know of a few boscs around that age and they havent slowed down as much as ole gummy)


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i reckons ole gummy is a lot older than that matey... they dont start showing there age even at 10yrs old... (i do know of a few boscs around that age and they havent slowed down as much as ole gummy)


Could well be? Its all from hear say from the owner of the shop from what owners have told them...

It could be why he isn't sorting out a love struck and horny female? Maybe he is just too passed it.

:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Could well be? Its all from hear say from the owner of the shop from what owners have told them...
> 
> It could be why he isn't sorting out a love struck and horny female? Maybe he is just too passed it.
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: given up the ghost... monitor viagra


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

He has flashed it at me so I know she'll be very happy with him but maybe he is after some Horlicks and an early night?


----------



## Katepenberthy (Jun 19, 2011)

Florence my new one having a swim











Then a little sunbathe with sandy hands


----------



## Katepenberthy (Jun 19, 2011)

curiosity, scrolling through the pictures i notice lots of people using orchid and coco substrates, i was always told to use sand is this going to cause any problems?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone want to have a crack at sexing them? doubt anything certain can be attained from these pics though
Heres the smaller one 









Bigger un









Few more of Trooper
















Tyson








Both


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...


I reckons two males matey :2thumb: 

the smaller ones deffinatly male.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Katepenberthy said:


> curiosity, scrolling through the pictures i notice lots of people using orchid and coco substrates, i was always told to use sand is this going to cause any problems?



soil and sand 75% to 25% holds a burrow/humidity better 

i notice your sand is bone dry humidity should be up to around 60-65% : victory:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I reckons two males matey :2thumb:
> 
> the smaller ones deffinatly male.


Thanks Shane :2thumb: I'll grab a better pic of Troopers bits for you, and upload it later


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> Thanks Shane :2thumb: I'll grab a better pic of Troopers bits for you, and upload it later



No worries matey... 

feed em in the morning give em a bath in the evening they should :censor: in the bath and give you a birdseye view :2thumb:


----------



## Katepenberthy (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks shane! on the case! that'll be why shes always swimming!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Katepenberthy said:


> thanks shane! on the case! that'll be why shes always swimming!



Nay worries shes still young so no damage will have been done... 

with her next viv try and get around 8" of S/S in there :2thumb:


----------



## Katepenberthy (Jun 19, 2011)

She's go an ex55 waiting for her, ill pop into the pet shop on the way to work tomorrow


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Katepenberthy said:


> She's go an ex55 waiting for her, ill pop into the pet shop on the way to work tomorrow



Nah b&q sterilised and screened stick it in a warm place before you use it though as itll drop the viv temps like stink :2thumb:


----------



## Katepenberthy (Jun 19, 2011)

ill give it a go


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...


baseing this ENTIRELY on comparing to my female, you have one Deffo male, dont know if its tyson or trooper, but one looks alot more male then my female, im not 100% though


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> baseing this ENTIRELY on comparing to my female, you have one Deffo male, dont know if its tyson or trooper, but one looks alot more male then my female, im not 100% though


Put the pic that makes you think its a male in your post and i'll say if its trooper or tyson : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

looks like there is two bumps, COULD be the hermipenis - but im far from a expert


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> image
> 
> looks like there is two bumps, COULD be the hermipenis - but im far from a expert


Thats Tyson, Shane said the same : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

its hard to sex without feeling/seeing it in person really, but if enough people say its male, then there must be a reason, post in the monitor and tegu thread, get some expert advice, i was lucky enough to have monitormad sex mine in person, i dont live to far from him.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

when feeding mice, frozen ofcourse, do you guys cut the tails off - Hunter gets the tail sticking out her mouth, she gets it down in the end, but looks like she is struggling...i know the mice are the right size, because she is fine with rats of the same size


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> when feeding mice, frozen ofcourse, do you guys cut the tails off - Hunter gets the tail sticking out her mouth, she gets it down in the end, but looks like she is struggling...


Nay harm in cutting it off i dont bother personally waste of food : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> its hard to sex without feeling/seeing it in person really, but if enough people say its male, then there must be a reason, post in the monitor and tegu thread, get some expert advice, i was lucky enough to have monitormad sex mine in person, i dont live to far from him.



Ill remember you said that :lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

RARE siting of my smaller bosc in his 54x24x24, 









:lol: He's getting more brave!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> RARE siting of my smaller bosc in his 54x24x24,
> imageimage
> 
> :lol: He's getting more brave!



Head shape says girlie to me mate :2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Head shape says girlie to me mate :2thumb:


:2thumb: Didn't expect that, thanks pal, when he catches up with my presumed males, i think i'll introduce them! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> :2thumb: Didn't expect that, thanks pal, when he catches up with my presumed males, i think i'll introduce them! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Watch it though introducing the female can be the turning point for the males to start scrapping


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Watch it though introducing the female can be the turning point for the males to start scrapping


Yeah Niall (NBLADE) mentioned that : victory:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> where did you get your rocks from, in the second photo down?


The rocks came from a garden center, cant remember what sort they are thou. They are an ideal method for keeping the claws blunted, they act like a nail file as he's climbing about:2thumb: Because of the colour and sort of rock it is, they dont hold heat too well. The actual main basking spot is the strip of wood directly under the bank of lights.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

how many of you guys use leaf litter in your vivs?


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> how many of you guys use leaf litter in your vivs?


Ours is currently on soil/sand mix with a built up area for him to tunnel in, havent decided what to put in his upcoming big viv yet.

Dazzz


----------



## vandal (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's my wee lad,7 months old and almost 2ft in length.
Viv is a ND aquatics 4x2x2 which i modified to allow for deaper substrait.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Just had mine sexed although not to sure how accurate it was, i grab some photos see what you guys reckon? (was told a male).

I getting outnumbered quickly so hope he is a dude.

How big are your Bosc's roughly for their age, is Rexx massive or normal sized he's 26 inches and (38 weeks old) umm about 7 and a half months i think.

CF11 March 19th birthday


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Head shape says girlie to me mate :2thumb:


Nose does look very blunt ( i aint no expert ) when sexing what are you looking for in the photo's what are the tells?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

BoscMonster said:


> Just had mine sexed although not to sure how accurate it was, i grab some photos see what you guys reckon? (was told a male).


How was it sexed?


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> How was it sexed?


Lifted up the tail and looked at the arse end of him/her, the guy who did it im not sure how much experience he has with monitors, or if they are that much harder or different than beardies, leos or the like.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

BoscMonster said:


> Nose does look very blunt ( i aint no expert ) when sexing what are you looking for in the photo's what are the tells?


males broader blunter face... females are generally daintier, head shape is pointier than males. 

males look like there smuggling d cells down there pants... but not 100% accurate only way for sure is eversion or egg laying : victory:

Even then you need to know what a female hemi-clitoris looks like and what a sem-everted hemi-penis looks like


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

At a guess, what to you reckon from these.
Sex wise even if it is a "wild stab in the dark" to "that's a definite x/y".

























http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums...c mOnitor Rexx/?action=view&current=Rexx4.mp4
Video of him eating a Madagascan Hissing cockroach but should be able to better see head shape.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

BoscMonster said:


> At a guess, what to you reckon from these.
> Sex wise even if it is a "wild stab in the dark" to "that's a definite x/y".
> image
> image
> ...


male 

wide nose from the front and bulbous nostrils


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> male
> 
> wide nose from the front and bulbous nostrils


Male *SCORE* !! He retains his name. If he turned out to be she then everyone would have called her Sue after the Tyrannosaurus Rex found, that was nicknamed Sue.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> At a guess, what to you reckon from these.
> Sex wise even if it is a "wild stab in the dark" to "that's a definite x/y".
> image
> image
> ...


I aint no expert far from it but id go with the above and say male


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> male
> 
> wide nose from the front and bulbous nostrils





chapmand said:


> I aint no expert far from it but id go with the above and say male


 
Agree with these 2, deffo looks male to me :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

whats the best basking object for a bosc. At the min i use some sort of large flat slate like rock its around inch 1/2 thick and seems to hold the heat well. Unsure of exactly what it is but it does the job. What do other people use for adult boscs?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Paving slab


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Paving slab


Pretty much the same got those slabs sandstone or something but they were a quid each and a neat 400mm square (20mm thick) from local merchants. 

Slate of the same price was 15 quid each.

And cheers guys over the moon that he's male, i would have taken so much stick if my boy turned out to be a fem.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Whether its something or not, since adding a thick layer of dried leaves to the viv there has been a change in behaviour (for the good)?

Looks pretty nifty too.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Whether its something or not, since adding a thick layer of dried leaves to the viv there has been a change in behaviour (for the good)?
> 
> Looks pretty nifty too.


Pics required : victory: have heard alot about people doing this thinking about adding some also give him a big pile to rummage round in.
Must be all the new smells and scents easy way to keep him curious and interested.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

BoscMonster said:


> Pics required : victory: been thinking heard alot about this and heard alot.
> Must be all the new smells and scents easy way to keep him curious and interested.


Took some naf shots today, need to upload them.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Took some naf shots today, need to upload them.


:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Loving the look of the leaves! Might be trying this later 
Are you cleaning / sterilising before putting them in?

Took this of my boy on the weekend...


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> Pretty much the same got those slabs sandstone or something but they were a quid each and a neat 400mm square (20mm thick) from local merchants.
> 
> Slate of the same price was 15 quid each.
> 
> And cheers guys over the moon that he's male, i would have taken so much stick if my boy turned out to be a fem.


ah ok then just wondered if anyone used anything different. 

Oh and also i ordered bulbs for the new basking site in the big viv im setting up, i got recommended erm ...par30 75w bulbs i think it was ....so i ordered three to get the basking temp needed,,,however when they have arrived they are 75w par30 COOL BEAM bulbs. Nothing was said on the description of them. :devil: Would these be ok, im thinking no because from what the box says it doesnt give off any heat beam, only light.

Can some give a link to the correct bulb to reach the basking temps needing for a bosc please.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Try wickes, the par 38 its what I use and are perfect, and for a fiver you can't go wrong


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Try tight beam Par38's!


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

can you send me a link to some ive just had a look and that many different ones with different prices pop up,,,,head is battered :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

my female crashed out, 











she is looking very plump and the appetite is decreasing, just waiting on the eggs now :2thumb:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

chapmand said:


> ah ok then just wondered if anyone used anything different.
> 
> Oh and also i ordered bulbs for the new basking site in the big viv im setting up, i got recommended erm ...par30 75w bulbs i think it was ....so i ordered three to get the basking temp needed,,,however when they have arrived they are 75w par30 COOL BEAM bulbs. Nothing was said on the description of them. :devil: Would these be ok, im thinking no because from what the box says it doesnt give off any heat beam, only light.
> 
> Can some give a link to the correct bulb to reach the basking temps needing for a bosc please.


Think you may have an LED bulb instead of a Halogen or Incandescent

Par30
Sylvania Hi Spot 95 (Par30) : Lightbulbs2u.com
Par38
Sylvania Hi Spot 120 (Par38) : Lightbulbs2u.com

Household section Par38
80w Par 38 flood - £3.55 : Lightbulbs2u.com

The beams for either can come in tight beam (10 degree or wide 30degree) then the wattage 75w, 80w, 100w, 120w bla bla bla 
But again Wickes or B&Q's or better a local builders.
http://www.lightbulbs2u.com/80w-par-38-flood-p-180.html


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

chapmand said:


> can you send me a link to some ive just had a look and that many different ones with different prices pop up,,,,head is battered :lol2:


I did a post half way down pg 19,there is a link direct to the page i order from.
Sylvania Hi Spot 80 75w flood 25° - £3.45 : Lightbulbs2u.com


The floods give you a nice wide beam of light and heat, rather than a spot that directs the light and heat to a small area

:2thumb:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Noofy said:


> Loving the look of the leaves! Might be trying this later
> Are you cleaning / sterilising before putting them in?


As above, got loads in the field next to me:2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> Think you may have an LED bulb instead of a Halogen or Incandescent
> 
> Par30
> Sylvania Hi Spot 95 (Par30) : Lightbulbs2u.com
> ...


Cheers, its deffiantly the halogen ones i order last time as it says it on the box but its a cool beam and they dont give off any heat,,,,oh wey will try the next ones lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

chapmand said:


> Cheers, its deffiantly the halogen ones i order last time as it says it on the box but its a cool beam and they dont give off any heat,,,,oh wey will try the next ones lol


Make sure you get in touch with your supplier mate a) to complain and get your money back b) so they know there supplying the wrong bulbs :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Make sure you get in touch with your supplier mate a) to complain and get your money back b) so they know there supplying the wrong bulbs :2thumb:


Already on to it mate, just waiting for a reply from them.


----------



## sam08 (Aug 14, 2008)

My new bosc! Only bwt 12 inch









And 6x2x2 viv


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

can anyone explain the whole 'par' thing?
it still baffles meee


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

A parabolic aluminized reflector lamp (also PAR light, PAR can, or simply PAR) is a type of electric lamp that is widely used in commercial, residential, and transportation illumination


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> A parabolic aluminized reflector lamp (also PAR light, PAR can, or simply PAR) is a type of electric lamp that is widely used in commercial, residential, and transportation illumination


so its a type of bulb?


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

yes :2thumb:
There are many types :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Dean Cheetham said:


> A parabolic aluminized reflector lamp (also PAR light, PAR can, or simply PAR) is a type of electric lamp that is widely used in commercial, residential, and transportation illumination


ooh look at mr smarty pants :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Curious to find out what other peoples Savs do at lights out. Are they active for a while or do they go to sleep?

My lad just sleeps out where ever he was when the lights go out. 
Ever since ive had him he has never wondered about in the dark looking for the odd hopper or roach on the run. Occasionally he may wake up and climb into one of his hides, but thats the most he will do :lol2:

Be interested to see what your Savs do.


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

MrEyefi said:


> Curious to find out what other peoples Savs do at lights out. Are they active for a while or do they go to sleep?
> 
> My lad just sleeps out where ever he was when the lights go out.
> Ever since ive had him he has never wondered about in the dark looking for the odd hopper or roach on the run. Occasionally he may wake up and climb into one of his hides, but thats the most he will do :lol2:
> ...


Ours tends to dig if his tunnel has collapsed recently and i've filled it back in, only tends to do it late at night though, then sleeps in all morning usually 

Dazzz


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Dazzz said:


> Ours tends to dig if his tunnel has collapsed recently and i've filled it back in, only tends to do it late at night though, then sleeps in all morning usually
> 
> Dazzz


Set his basking lights to switch off 30 minutes before his UV so he usually gives it 15 minutes or so after his basking lights are out a disappears in a burrow.

I tamped down the substrate in mine so it holds fairly well, just the entrances that collapse a bit but a bit of half pipe or guttering dug in a bit usually sorts that.

1 thing Rexx digs massive burrows. manged to get some pics he was in these at the time still couldn't see him. He's over two foot long and i could see a foot and a half down the burrow. He's got two one in the middle one underneath his basking slabs.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

My daughter Hannah Capaldi was born 7-12-2011, at 4.09pm and weighing 8.9lbs


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> Set his basking lights to switch off 30 minutes before his UV so he usually gives it 15 minutes or so after his basking lights are out a disappears in a burrow.
> 
> I tamped down the substrate in mine so it holds fairly well, just the entrances that collapse a bit but a bit of half pipe or guttering dug in a bit usually sorts that.
> 
> 1 thing Rexx digs massive burrows. manged to get some pics he was in these at the time still couldn't see him. He's over two foot long and i could see a foot and a half down the burrow. He's got two one in the middle one underneath his basking slabs.


Ours is still in a small viv so he only has the one burrow until we get his new viv sorted, it tends to last 3 or 4 days before he collapses it and I start filling it in and moving soil round, at which point he helpfully tries to eat the trowel as i'm shifting soil around. 

Dazzz


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Dazzz said:


> Ours is still in a small viv so he only has the one burrow until we get his new viv sorted, it tends to last 3 or 4 days before he collapses it and I start filling it in and moving soil round, at which point he helpfully tries to eat the trowel as i'm shifting soil around.
> 
> Dazzz


LOL Rexx is as much a mong mid way through re-newing all his substrate he was digging everywhere, eating the hand fork and as i was tamping the substrate he was climbing on me.
Royal pain in the arse.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ooh look at mr smarty pants :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thank god for google :lol2:



MrEyefi said:


> Curious to find out what other peoples Savs do at lights out. Are they active for a while or do they go to sleep?
> 
> My lad just sleeps out where ever he was when the lights go out.
> Ever since ive had him he has never wondered about in the dark looking for the odd hopper or roach on the run. Occasionally he may wake up and climb into one of his hides, but thats the most he will do :lol2:
> ...


Mine will stomp about his viv for a little while and try and glass dance to get out :lol2:
Then the lazy git just goes to sleep under his retes stack!
Hes had that stack since he was the size of my little finger, suprised he can still fit under it being over 24" now! :gasp:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> Set his basking lights to switch off 30 minutes before his UV so he usually gives it 15 minutes or so after his basking lights are out a disappears in a burrow.
> 
> I tamped down the substrate in mine so it holds fairly well, just the entrances that collapse a bit but a bit of half pipe or guttering dug in a bit usually sorts that.
> 
> ...


Impressive pictures there, nice to see some good burrows :2thumb:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

My adults are suprisingly active for about 30 minutes after lights out.
They get locusts at dusk or dawn so i think they hunt around for a little while before finding a place to sleep.

Also, only one of my boscs has an interest in burrowing..


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

This is new photo of my juve bosc


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like you guys have active night time Savs. Im quite jealous now:lol2:
Not sure if this is an age thing or that mine is just plain lazy, or that he has worn himself out during the day.
I did a thread a while back to find out how others owners stimulated their savs during daylight hours 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/760262-monitor-stimulation-exercise.html


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

barrow_matt said:


> This is new photo of my juve bosc
> 
> image



Looks nice and comfy :lol2:


----------



## tablet_man (May 9, 2011)

Here's my Lenny,a total eating machine he would eat paint chips if i offered them :mf_dribble:



















his set up


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

chomper when i got her home about 6 months ago

















i didnt take many photos between then and now so heres a vid of somewhere between XD

Ill be hnoest she scared the hell out of me when she was small XD
now shes bigger shes doesnt bother me XD












And the most recent









Before anyone Mocks me for my gloves its hard enough getting an interview and i dont wanna show up covered in Bosc war wounds >.>
so until i get a new job im rocking the gloves

Oh yeah and all the water bottles are there because i had recently filled my water dragons pool


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

My youngest female 
I don't dress my boscs up but this was too cute an opportunity to miss!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

tablet_man said:


> Here's my Lenny,a total eating machine he would eat paint chips if i offered them :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


nice set up matey only one thing id change... substrate depth :no1:


----------



## tablet_man (May 9, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> nice set up matey only one thing id change... substrate depth :no1:


2ft in there dude :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

tablet_man said:


> 2ft in there dude :2thumb:



doesnt look it from the pics :lol2: my bad


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

Which typically gets bigger, males or females? I'm wanting to get one at some Point, and I'd like to get one that will be less likely to hit five feet lol, if it does oh well, but I'd like to get the typical smaller one. Is it like snakes where the male is generally smaller?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

jmack said:


> Which typically gets bigger, males or females? I'm wanting to get one at some Point, and I'd like to get one that will be less likely to hit five feet lol, if it does oh well, but I'd like to get the typical smaller one. Is it like snakes where the male is generally smaller?



sorry 5' :whistling2::lol2: 

Neither really mate ive seen 4' male and 4' females 

on average though females are a bit smaller having said that though my bosc only hit 32"


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

jmack said:


> Which typically gets bigger, males or females? I'm wanting to get one at some Point, and I'd like to get one that will be less likely to hit five feet lol, if it does oh well, but I'd like to get the typical smaller one. Is it like snakes where the male is generally smaller?


I don't think theirs a difference, sometimes you get smaller males, somtimes you get smaller females, its really down to diet, care etc... and of course genes. If you can accomodate an 8x4x4 which is what i personally, and i know a few others, feel they NEED to be 'happy' in, then get one, oh and 5 feet? 4ft is MASSIVE for a bosc! : victory:


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

daz30347 said:


> I don't think theirs a difference, sometimes you get smaller males, somtimes you get smaller females, its really down to diet, care etc... and of course genes. If you can accomodate an 8x4x4 which is what i personally, and i know a few others, feel they NEED to be 'happy' in, then get one, oh and 5 feet? 4ft is MASSIVE for a bosc! : victory:


Yea I know five is massive, iv seen two that were at least 4' and I wouldn't be getting one without Plans for it to reach any size, I'd just prefer a smaller(2-3ft one)


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

jmack said:


> Yea I know five is massive, iv seen two that were at least 4' and I wouldn't be getting one without Plans for it to reach any size, I'd just prefer a smaller(2-3ft one)



Pics or it didnt happen. 

ive never seen a 4.5foot bosc nevermind a 5' foot one


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.
> 
> ive never seen a 4.5foot bosc nevermind a 5' foot one



i wish i could get pics, as the guy that had them was trying to sell them to me, but i didnt have a place to keep them, now i probably could have a place to keep them, and now that i have a second job could actually pay for their food :lol2: but his cells off now, so who knows:bash:and i never measured them, but both were longer than my leg, and im 6' so maybe they were only 3.5ish, but they looked bigger than that to me

also, a lot of the boscs on here are khaki/tanish, but some are a darker grey, his were also darker, is there a reason for this, and can you tell theyre going to be dark from hatchlings? because i kinda like the darker ones ive seen


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

jmack said:


> i wish i could get pics, as the guy that had them was trying to sell them to me, but i didnt have a place to keep them, now i probably could have a place to keep them, and now that i have a second job could actually pay for their food :lol2: but his cells off now, so who knows:bash:and i never measured them, but both were longer than my leg, and im 6' so maybe they were only 3.5ish, but they looked bigger than that to me
> 
> also, a lot of the boscs on here are khaki/tanish, but some are a darker grey, his were also darker, is there a reason for this, and can you tell theyre going to be dark from hatchlings? because i kinda like the darker ones ive seen



By darker do you mean they looked like this:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Would be interested to hear what substrates everyone is using in thier setup.
I'm using reptile soil at the moment and was wondering if there are any cheaper / better alternatives?


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Noofy said:


> Would be interested to hear what substrates everyone is using in thier setup.
> I'm using reptile soil at the moment and was wondering if there are any cheaper / better alternatives?


im using a mix of coco fibre and steralized top soil


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> By darker do you mean they looked like this:
> 
> image


Not angry, just like a steel grey color as a whole


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

jmack said:


> Not angry, just like a steel grey color as a whole


No not angry was it the same coloration with a similar pattern


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Noofy said:


> Would be interested to hear what substrates everyone is using in thier setup.
> I'm using reptile soil at the moment and was wondering if there are any cheaper / better alternatives?


sterilised top soil and playsand : victory: 

75% 25% :2thumb:


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...





jmack said:


> Not angry, just like a steel grey color as a whole


as in the second picture and the fourth from the bottom, one is darker, is that just shedding? or is that a darker bosc? and if its darker normally, can i tell as a hatchling if it will be that color? all probably stupid questions, but iv never spent a whole lot of time around them, just looked at pictures and read about them


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

jmack said:


> as in the second picture and the fourth from the bottom, one is darker, is that just shedding? or is that a darker bosc? and if its darker normally, can i tell as a hatchling if it will be that color? all probably stupid questions, but iv never spent a whole lot of time around them, just looked at pictures and read about them


a combination of shedding and being a darker coloration. 

hatchlings usually start out a grey/green colour if there going to turn out like that and/or they were cold : victory:


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> a combination of shedding and being a darker coloration.
> 
> hatchlings usually start out a grey/green colour if there going to turn out like that and/or they were cold : victory:


cool, i like that darker color, im gonna try to find one like that when i get around to getting one


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Noofy said:


> Would be interested to hear what substrates everyone is using in thier setup.
> I'm using reptile soil at the moment and was wondering if there are any cheaper / better alternatives?


Top soil and play sand from B&Q
Roughly 12 bags of soil and 8 sand:gasp:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thought as much.. much cheaper than reptile soil !


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Noofy said:


> image
> 
> My youngest female
> I don't dress my boscs up but this was too cute an opportunity to miss!


LMAO the most unimpressed Bosc ever


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Beanie now :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Noofy said:


> Thought as much.. much cheaper than reptile soil !



If it helps i will be getting my next lot of argus soil free :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Beanie now :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image




Looking good matey :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheers Shane, he's really coming along :no1:


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

pic of my old boy before he passed away


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

steve111 said:


> pic of my old boy before he passed awayimage


what a monster Steve, what a stunner he was :mf_dribble:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

steve111 said:


> pic of my old boy before he passed awayimage



He's a good lookin lad, cool colours on him:2thumb:
Can I ask how old he was when he passed on, don't feel obliged to answer.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

MrEyefi said:


> He's a good lookin lad, cool colours on him:2thumb:
> Can I ask how old he was when he passed on, don't feel obliged to answer.


 if i remenber right he was around 13 years old


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

steve111 said:


> if i remenber right he was around 13 years old


congrats mate your currently the record holder of the oldest bosc i know of :no1: 

Shame he passed away.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

There were three in the bed...


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Noofy said:


> There were three in the bed...
> 
> image


:lol2: I'll take one if take up too much room! :whistling2:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

steve111 said:


> if i remenber right he was around 13 years old


That's a ripe ole age, he must have been a right happy chappy:2thumb:


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Noofy said:


> There were three in the bed...
> 
> image


Now that's just being greedy :lol2:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm afraid I will not be getting rid of any of them.
So lucky to have 2 females!

I'm actually after more boscs and also a lace monitor....


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Havnt been on much since the arrival of Hannah, but heres some recent photos of Hunter...










































and enjoying her new burrow


----------



## Bosc123 (Sep 3, 2011)

anyone got any tips on sexing boscs?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Visual clues are a little hit and miss in my eyes buit wait for them to crap, you'll soon know.


----------



## Bosc123 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been trying to catch him at it lol. Males pop out don't they?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Bosc123 said:


> I've been trying to catch him at it lol. Males pop out don't they?


Both evert but males EVERT!


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Females will show a bit of pink flesh when they evert and males will give you the whole show.

Although i find it kinder to wait and see, I have been able to 'pop' boscs in the past (as long as the animal is relaxed enough)..


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Both evert but males EVERT!


id agree on the visual , everyone always said looking at mine its male because females have a blunter snout

but when i seen her taking a dump i barely seen any everting


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

the bluntness of the snout is only to help make a general guess at the sex.
However you cannot prove the sex of a bosc by looking at his/her face.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Noofy said:


> the bluntness of the snout is only to help make a general guess at the sex.
> However you cannot prove the sex of a bosc by looking at his/her face.


Exactly, they're not AWM or BT's.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Noofy said:


> the bluntness of the snout is only to help make a general guess at the sex.
> However you cannot prove the sex of a bosc by looking at his/her face.


Mature males have much 'bulkier' nostrils in all cases i've seen, thats probably the only way i personally distinguish males and females, size doesn't really matter, I've seen males and females reach 36" and bigger. With head shape, i agree its never 'certain' but in a lot of cases its correct, maybe its easier to tell via head shape with mature males and females :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

"This is MY basking rock!"


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Hunter enjoying her Christmas dinner yesterday


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

The only way to be 100% sure if male and female is to have a xray done


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Hunter enjoying her Christmas dinner yesterday
> 
> image
> image
> ...


loving the tunnels dude!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> The only way to be 100% sure if male and female is to have a xray done


Or if it lays eggs or everts a hemi-penis or hemi-clitoris or blood tests


----------



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

had to put this on here somewhere lol for a early xmas present i got a new baby bosc i have called nevis called him/her that cos i doing ben nev is in june, couldnt love him or her more, didnt handle for a week or 2 as wanted him to get to know all of us first but he opened the glass just before xmas hisself had a wonder round the room hubby picked him up no wriggling at all let every one make a fuss of him but he did do a poo on him as he was putting him back lol from xmas day i have held him a lot, he/ she is the best little bosc tghey is and we love so much so thanks to colin and sarah of stonham barns reptiles for finding him for me. anybody get a chance to go there its the best reptile shop i have seen get all my live food from there as well they keep everything spot on reptiles are all kept spotless and anything you need you just ask


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

portmanlady said:


> had to put this on here somewhere lol for a early xmas present i got a new baby bosc i have called nevis called him/her that cos i doing ben nev is in june, couldnt love him or her more, didnt handle for a week or 2 as wanted him to get to know all of us first but he opened the glass just before xmas hisself had a wonder round the room hubby picked him up no wriggling at all let every one make a fuss of him but he did do a poo on him as he was putting him back lol from xmas day i have held him a lot, he/ she is the best little bosc tghey is and we love so much so thanks to colin and sarah of stonham barns reptiles for finding him for me. anybody get a chance to go there its the best reptile shop i have seen get all my live food from there as well they keep everything spot on reptiles are all kept spotless and anything you need you just ask


Surprising how quickly they learn to open a glass door on their own isnt it 

Sounds lovely though.

Dazzz


----------



## flexo (Sep 4, 2011)

i don't know whether this'll work
Facebook

my baby Naga :flrt:


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

flexo said:


> i don't know whether this'll work
> Facebook
> 
> my baby Naga :flrt:


Link didnt work for me, you need to make sure the picture or album settings are set to public for anyone else to see it.

Dazzz


----------



## flexo (Sep 4, 2011)

Reptile Forums - flexo's Album: babies - Picture

i think this might work.. or look at the photots on my profile ;D


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

flexo said:


> Reptile Forums - flexo's Album: babies - Picture
> 
> i think this might work.. or look at the photots on my profile ;D


Looks great 

Dazzz


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Hunter enjoying her Christmas dinner yesterday
> 
> image
> image
> ...


What substrate is that your using there jon?


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

flexo said:


> Reptile Forums - flexo's Album: babies - Picture
> 
> i think this might work.. or look at the photots on my profile ;D


they're so cute when they're little, big eyes on him :flrt:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

What are peoples timers like, what time are your lights coming on and going off?


----------



## tablet_man (May 9, 2011)

Been a while since this great thread was updated with any pics.
Thought i'd bump it up with one of my Lenny after one of his digging sessions......


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

This is my baby Jc his about 11months
Instagram


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

A few of Hunter, taken today. She is now 1 year old


----------

